# Building costs in Dublin,anyone in the know?



## paddy24 (25 Apr 2009)

Hello there,Im planning on having a 2 storey rear extension done on my house.

My architect informs me that the ground floor extension layout is 32.7 meters squared and the 1st floor extension layout is 25.3 meters squared.

Total of 58 meters squared or approx 625 square feet.

Whats the average price of building per square foot in Dublin at present???

I want to start setting aside money for various bits,but mainly the build itself and then internal fit out/finishing of the extension.

Thanks.


----------



## keegan1 (25 Apr 2009)

I am planning more or less the same. An architect came to look at the house with me and told me that it costs approx €2500 per square metre. I cant see that this is still the case considering that this is what builders were chrging during the boom years. I spoke to a builder who is a friend of a friend. I have seen his work and its excellent. He told me he is now chaging between €120---€160 per square foot. Converted this works out at approx €1500 per square metre, which is considerably less


----------



## DonKing (26 Apr 2009)

keegan1 said:


> I am planning more or less the same. An architect came to look at the house with me and told me that it costs approx €2500 per square metre. I cant see that this is still the case considering that this is what builders were chrging during the boom years. I spoke to a builder who is a friend of a friend. I have seen his work and its excellent. He told me he is now chaging between €120---€160 per square foot. Converted this works out at approx €1500 per square metre, which is considerably less



I would agree with this. There is very little work out there. Alot of builders chasing a few jobs. 

I've also been hearing that we are reverting back to the eighties, builders using cheap casual labour who are claiming the dole as well.


----------



## murphaph (26 Apr 2009)

FWIW, the latest (March 2009) rebuilding costs according to the Chartered Surveyors of Ireland can be found here: http://www.scs.ie/publications/digital_publications

Might be some use.


----------



## paddy24 (26 Apr 2009)

murphaph said:


> FWIW, the latest (March 2009) rebuilding costs according to the Chartered Surveyors of Ireland can be found here: http://www.scs.ie/publications/digital_publications
> 
> Might be some use.


 

Thanks very much for that.


----------



## keegan1 (10 May 2009)

I got a quote back from the builder(€90000---€115000 inclusive of vat). The downstairs extension will be approx 50sq metres and the upstairs will be very small(literally just an ensuite). This is the first quote that I got. I would want to spend a good bit more on the kitchen and the quote does not include bathroom fittings etc. Straight away this probably adds €15000 on to the quote(2 bathrooms and extra for the kitchen).The builder came and took a look at the house last week and brought an architect with him(that he works with a lot). My worry(apart from escalating costs) is what will happen the room behind the extension. As a general rule of thumb is there a good chance that this room will be dark. But how will I know this unless the extension is actually built? 

Quote:
• Price includes for clearance of site, knocking down of existing garage. Striping up of old carpets, doors, skirting’s & architraves, windows & staircase etc & disposing of.
• Price includes for all ground works (Foundation, concrete floor, pipe work, paths etc)
• Price includes for all block & brick work.
• Price includes for roof finish (carpentry & zinc roof finish)
• Price includes new zinc facia & soffit in new extension.

• Price includes for all glazing in existing house & new build. (glazing & price to be selected)
• Price includes for insulation of building with 100mm king span insulation in roof & 50mm king span insulation on all outside walls in existing house.
• Price includes for plaster skimmed finish on all walls in existing house & any walls in new extension. 
• Price includes for the supply & fit of all first & second fix carpentry (doors, red deal skirting & architraves in new & existing build.).
• Price includes for the supply & fitting of new hard wood staircase & balustrades. 

• Price includes for the removal & blocking up of old fireplace.

• Price includes for all break out’s and make good.

• Price includes steel. 

• Price includes for electrical work for all first and second fix electrics in new extension including Down Lighters and all electrics in new kitchen complete with re-wire in existing house.

• Price includes for all first and second fix plumbing (to include the supply and fitting of radiators, new high density gas boiler, new cylinder & new tank in attic & plumbing of all appliances in kitchen complete.
• Price includes for new fitted kitchen to the value of €6,000.00.

• Price includes for waste removal.

• Please note that no provision has been allowed for tiling, paving in garden, painting & decorating, floor finish i.e. wooden floor/ carpets, in any of the rooms.

I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## kkelliher (10 May 2009)

I price alot of extensions for local builders and at present a standard spec is working out at €80-90/ft2 but this is a very loose guide.

Price per square foot can change massivly depending on shape, steel supports, and of course specification.

Also not that you need 60mm insulation in cavity walls with thermaboard inside that to meet current spec or 80mm in the cavity and no thermaboard. 50mm is not good enough

Is skim on all ceilings including existing included in your price?
What type of doors are included?
What standard electrics are priced?
What standard of plumbing is priced?
What type and quality of windows are priced?


----------

